# should I take them out of their pots asap or should i wait alittle



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

when should I take them out of their pots. asap or can it wait.

my bad i did 2 of the same pics. here is the full tank shot


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

you can take them out of pots now 
by the way great plant design i love the lower growing plants myself i have some of both types you have there and thats cool 
keep up with the fertilizer
must have spent a 100 or more bucks on them huh i know i did on all my plants 
oh try to get most of the fiber stuff off the roots but if it wont pull off dont worry about it 
nice work


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

pirayaman said:


> you can take them out of pots now
> by the way great plant design i love the lower growing plants myself i have some of both types you have there and thats cool
> keep up with the fertilizer
> must have spent a 100 or more bucks on them huh i know i did on all my plants
> ...


what do you recommend for fertilizer


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

i use api leaf zone but im not a real knoledgeable about a plants needs i just know what works for me i use flourite and gravel mix as well for a substrate

my lighting sucks i need to upgrade specially on the 210 i just got

oh watch out for certain types of fertilizer as they have copper in them a small dose but i am pretty sure copper and piranhas is a no go


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

pirayaman said:


> i use api leaf zone but im not a real knoledgeable about a plants needs i just know what works for me i use flourite and gravel mix as well for a substrate
> 
> my lighting sucks i need to upgrade specially on the 210 i just got
> 
> oh watch out for certain types of fertilizer as they have copper in them a small dose but i am pretty sure copper and piranhas is a no go


ya this is 180 gallon tank. with 3.5 watts per gallon.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

oh what it seems i just picked up some shop lights and some t12 bulbs hahahahahahah
lighting is fine now


----------

